# Almost morel season



## hiveranno (Apr 19, 2013)

Morel mushrooms are the bomb.. Perfect time to start looking for these in your travels. They are easy to identify and awesome eats. They only have one vaguely similar shroom that can cause u issues but its easy to tell them apart. The easiest way to tell the false from the true variety, is to simply look inside the stem. False morels contain a cotton-ball looking substance inside their stem while true morels are hollow inside. Eat the hollow ones. Make sure you put them in a net bag or something when out gathering to drop the spores. You are planting for next times harvest. These add to any meal and are packed full of good stuff. I usually cut them in half the long way and fry em up. They are usually found around decaying fallen trees and low lands. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Tude (Apr 19, 2013)

I loves me fungus!!!


----------



## landpirate (Apr 19, 2013)

when we go out picking magic mushrooms here in the UK we like to 'flick' before we pick to spread the spores. I don't know if this would work with Morels but I don't see why not.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2013)

my ma picks shrooms at the forest preserve... I don't know any lore of that sort...so I'm always wary and ask her... you sure mama... those good?

lol...

but seriously they make a good sauce and are great on pizza.

and... whats in the two cups miss pirate?


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 19, 2013)

Almost my ass!!! Found these guys about a week and a half ago... One of the reasons I choose Oregon as place to temporary settle


----------



## landpirate (Apr 19, 2013)

Odin said:


> my ma picks shrooms at the forest preserve... I don't know any lore of that sort...so I'm always wary and ask her... you sure mama... those good?
> 
> lol...
> 
> ...


 
one girl, two cups?!?! wahahahah! it's this awful drink called lambrini, its the cherry flavoured one. its what teenage girls and raging drunks like me drink for a treat!


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2013)

landpirate said:


> one girl, two cups?!?! wahahahah! it's this awful drink called lambrini, its the cherry flavoured one. its what teenage girls and raging drunks like me drink for a treat!


 
OH my the tragedy of modern society... a young lass exposed to vulgar meme's... two cups from an internet based on flagrant disregard for sobriety.

Pour me a cup of lambrini... excuse me a minute as I walk away.

...

..

.

That was just a ruse...

Not that it matters but I don't like zucchini...

MY eyes burn; two cups are two more than I should ever have to discern.

Regardless... cheers to this conversation... If V were here prose would flow...

porcini alliteration

simple to use

easy to discern



EDIT: I just added the porcini part... right on... right on...

Love you all...

STP forever... ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## hiveranno (Apr 20, 2013)

Some dandies Doobie


----------



## Odin (Apr 20, 2013)

hiveranno said:


> Some dandies Doobie


 
40 oz malt liquor makes me very dandy... i suppose. 

but seriously how did this go from talking about gather shrooms to a reference for more

unsavory.... I'll never ask anyone what be in they're cups ever again... oh forget it... oh my virgin eyes.





back to mushroom talk.


----------

